# Is there any Malaysian just migrated to Auckland?



## Lo (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi There,

May i know if any of you are from Malaysia? 

Anyone just move from Malaysia to Auckland?

Thanks

Regards,
Mandy

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

